# Dog Look Out Tower Design Help Please



## bjc (May 7, 2014)

I have a 15 pound little dog who loves to see what is going on outside of our 4-5 foot fence. She currently jumps on a lawn bench that keeps tipping over. I have been searching the internet to find something I could build for her and my cat so they can sit, lay comfortably and gaze over the fence. It needs to be about 3 1/2 foot high with a platform or stairs for my dog to use to get up to the platform. I can't find anything on the internet even similar for me to copy and build. Our yard is nice so I can't build anything spread out or gaudy. It must be tastefully done or I will never get my partner to agree to allowing it in the yard. I would appreciate any ideas from members. I want to get started on it right away.. I'm new to this site so hopefully I can post a picture of where I want it to go in the yard. The fewer post I must put in the yard the better. I would like to do it with two post. Can this be done?
Please help me. Thank you.


----------



## jdmaher (May 4, 2011)

How about building a pergola with a flat roof and stairs diagonally across the back? Far enough away from the fence so there will be no escape attempts. You could set up a bench underneath the pergola, facing back toward the center of the yard or the house.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 5, 2013)

Jim - Great idea, functional and attractive too!

Found this photo on Google Images.










Photo below: http://gardenclub.homedepot.com/build-a-luxury-doghouse/


----------



## bjc (May 7, 2014)

Thank you for both of your replies. I saw the dog house from Lowes on Google images. Riley my dog would never stay in a dog house since she wants to be with us most of the time. But she will sit on our garden bench and look into the woods. When I put the bench in the shed for winter I had to roll a giant snow ball for her to sit on. That is the mess I posted in the picture. 
Now the picture of the two basset hounds has possibilities. It is about the right height. Do you think I could make this with two 4×4 post set in gravel, with a smaller platform? The fenced in portion of our yard is fairly small and we have an inground pool with lots of pipes. I don't want this to be the focal point of the backyard. Want it to blend in. I never saw that idea when I did many searches on google image.
The pergola would be cute but again space is a problem so it most likely would not work. I will take a few pics tonight of the yard. I think this site is really neat. Again thanks for your input.Will also post what I finally come up with.

By the way l love Leonard Cohen "There's a crack in everything that's how the light gets in".


----------



## CoachSchroeder (Jan 3, 2014)

2 posts could work- like a trestle table but with posts in the ground.


----------



## Pie (Jan 28, 2009)

Here is a simple solution. If you are worried they may jump the fence, put a sheet of clear plexi or lexan, they can see but wont be able to jump over. I drew this quickly (before I forgot ha-ha) so I might have missed a detail. You can make this whatever size fits. You will need the bottom braces since you don't want to dig. you can get some 5 gallon buckets to set the post in with post crete. A level ground would really help. hope this helps.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 5, 2013)

bjc - Hope to see pics of your Pooch Perch soon.


----------

